# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  استفاده آزمایشی و آنلاین از شیر پوینت؟

## hashemt4

سلام
میخاستم بدونم آیا این امکان وجود داره که بتونم نسخه آزمایشی شیر پوینت رو بدون این که نیاز به نصب داشته باشم توی وب ببینم؟

آیا کسی سایتی رو میشناسه بهم معرفی کنه؟

ممنون

----------


## sayan

سلام.

این سایت امتحان کن ببین جواب میده. البته برای استفاده از آن باید یک ایمیل درخواست بفرستی.

----------


## hashemt4

البته سایت مایکروسافت یه سرویس 30 روزه برای تست ارائه میده که جالبه

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/office365/default.aspx

----------

